# Unix/Linux Sicherheitsinfos/-updates/-warnungen



## Dennis Wronka (17. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Leute.

In diesem Thread wollen wir nun alle Sicherheitsinfos/-updates/-warnungen zum Thema Unix/Linux sammeln.
Ein zentraler Thread zu diesem Thema ist wohl die richtige Loesung damit es sowohl denen die die neuesten Informationen hinterlassen, als auch denen die diese suchen, so einfach wie moeglich zu machen.

Viel Spass, und hoffentlich keinerlei Sicherheitsprobleme!
Gruss
Dennis


----------



## Dennis Wronka (18. Oktober 2005)

*Sicherheitsluecke im Linux-Kernel*

Durch eine Sicherheitsluecke im Linux-Kernel kann ein lokaler Angreifer mittels keymap Macros mappen welche auch durch einen evtl. nach ihm angemeldeten User ausgefuehrt werden.
Dadurch wird der eingeschleuste Code mit den Rechten des dann angemeldeten Users ausgefuehrt.

Betroffen sind derzeit Kernel-Versionen bis 2.6.13.4. Auch die bisherigen Release-Candidates fuer 2.6.14 und auch alte Kernel-Versionen wie 2.0 oder 2.2 sind dafuer anfaellig.

Quelle: http://www.securityfocus.org/bid/15122/info


----------



## Sinac (18. Oktober 2005)

*Sicherheitslücke in Ubuntus OpenSSH Implementation*

Die Lücke wird durch ein Upgrade auf Version 1:3.8.1p1-11ubuntu3.2 (Ubuntu 4.10) oder 1:3.9p1-1ubuntu2.1(Ubuntu 5.04) geschlossen, normalerweise sollte eine normales Systemupgrade genügen.

originale englische Quelle:
http://www.whitedust.net/speaks/1439/


----------



## Dennis Wronka (21. Oktober 2005)

*Sicherheitsluecken im Linux-Kernel*

Lokale Angreifer koennen 2 Sicherheitsluecken fuer einen Denial-of-Service-Angriff gegen der Kernel nutzen.
Dies fuehrt zu extrem hohen Resourcenverbrauch und zum Kernel-Crash.

Betroffen sind die Version vor 2.6.14-rc4.

Quelle: http://www.securityfocus.org/bid/15076/info


----------



## Sinac (4. November 2005)

*Mehrere kritische Schwachstellen in NetBSD*

7 zum Teil kritische Sicherheitslücken unter anderem im Telnet-Clent, ntpd und OpenSSL sind für NetBSD bekannt geworden.

Quelle und weitere Informationen:
http://www.heise.de/security/news/meldung/65674


----------

